# Xbox Scorpio: Leistung & Features - Das kann die 4K-Konsole



## David Martin (6. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Xbox Scorpio: Leistung & Features - Das kann die 4K-Konsole* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Xbox Scorpio: Leistung & Features - Das kann die 4K-Konsole*


----------



## Davki90 (6. April 2017)

Das ist wirklich eine sehr leistungsstarke Konsole. Hat sogar ein 4K Blu-Ray Laufwerk. Wenn sie nicht zu teuer ist, kaufe ich sie mir um Filme darauf zu schauen.


----------



## Svatlas (6. April 2017)

Das hört sich doch sehr vielversprechend an, aber ich glaube es immer noch nicht, das die Scorpio 4k reibungslos ausgeben wird. Das kann mir keiner erzählen. Steinigt mich, aber ich bleibe dabei


----------



## arborman (6. April 2017)

Boing, nehme ich. Eigentlich wäre das ja die Xbox one von Anfang an gewesen. Gell Microsoft.


----------



## Svatlas (6. April 2017)

Davki90 schrieb:


> Wenn sie nicht zu teuer ist, kaufe ich sie mir um Filme darauf zu schauen.



Das ist auch einer meiner Hauptgründe, warum ich Sie mir jetzt kaufen will.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (6. April 2017)

Puh, das ist schon eine Ansage. Man darf gespannt sein, was das Monster kosten wird. Wenn die 499 Euro stimmen, dann wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Sakurai (6. April 2017)

Davki90 schrieb:


> Wenn sie nicht zu teuer ist, kaufe ich sie mir um Filme darauf zu schauen.



Preis hat eurogamer nocht nicht erfahren, wird wohl vor oder während der E3 enthüllt (samt Aussehen, Name etc.). Allerdings schätzt eurogamer, dank teilweise teurer Hardware und Premium Marketing, auf 499$ Startpreis. Währe der Launchpreis einer Xbox One.


----------



## Bonkic (6. April 2017)

499 kann ich mir schwerlich vorstellen tbh.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## USA911 (6. April 2017)

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie Leute, diese Konsole direkt kaufen wollen. Ich würde MS abstrafen in dem ich Sie erst später kaufen würde. (Wobei ich keine Konsole kaufe).


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (6. April 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie Leute, diese Konsole direkt kaufen wollen. Ich würde MS abstrafen in dem ich Sie erst später kaufen würde. (Wobei ich keine Konsole kaufe).


Und wofür genau willst Du sie abstrafen?


----------



## Talisman79 (6. April 2017)

leistung hin oder her,,am ende gewinnt das spielelineup,,und da fällt mir bei microsoft nich ein spiel ein(was mich interessieren würde) was ich nich auch günstig als key aufm pc bekommen würde


----------



## Sakurai (6. April 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> 499 kann ich mir schwerlich vorstellen tbh.



Und was stellst du dir eher vor, weniger oder mehr als 499€ zum Launch?


----------



## Cabal6 (6. April 2017)

bei 499€ wäre ich auf jeden fall dabei. aber erst mal abwarten bis zur e3.


----------



## USA911 (6. April 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Und wofür genau willst Du sie abstrafen?



Die Konzerninterne Strategie in dem gegen die Aussagen die Konsolenreleasezeit stark verkürzt werden. Das Konzerneigene bevorteilen von bestimmten Kundengruppen mit dem 100% gleichen Produkt. Die PR, Ankündigungen zur Einführung der XBox-One (dies gillt auch für Sony) was angeblich geleistet wird und was dann wirklich geleistet wurde von der Konsole. Die Kinektlüge...


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (6. April 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Die Konzerninterne Strategie in dem gegen die Aussagen die Konsolenreleasezeit stark verkürzt werden. Das Konzerneigene bevorteilen von bestimmten Kundengruppen mit dem 100% gleichen Produkt. Die PR, Ankündigungen zur Einführung der XBox-One (dies gillt auch für Sony) was angeblich geleistet wird und was dann wirklich geleistet wurde von der Konsole. Die Kinektlüge...


Also alles alte Kamellen, am besten trägt man es ihnen bis in alle Ewigkeit nach. Man kann als Konzern nicht stur an einem Plan festhalten, man muss auch reagieren und sich anpassen.  Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr froh, dass sie  entgegen der Ankündigungen z.B. die Gebrauchtspielsperre und Dauer-On aufgegeben oder Abwärtskompatibilität gebracht haben. Kinect musste man fallen lassen, die Kunden wollten es nicht und die Entwickler haben es auch nicht angenommen.


----------



## Weissbier242 (6. April 2017)

Natürlich ist 4K Player nicht so gefragt wie seinerzeit Blue Ray Player, aber da könnten Sie vieleicht nachgedacht haben  Hatte damals viele gekannt die sich die Playstation 3 nur geholt haben als günstigen Blue Ray Player, gezoggt haben die fast gar nicht. War halt der billigste zu der Zeit.


----------



## USA911 (6. April 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Also alles alte Kamellen



Wenn das für Dich alte kamellen sind, OK. Sprich egal was der Hersteller beim letzten Produkt gemacht hat, ignorieren wir wissentlich und greifen direkt wieder zu.
Was das vorgänger Modell betrifft ist für mich keine alte Kamellen und wir bewegen uns hier in einem 2,5 Jahresabstand, was bisher bei Konsolengenerationen kein alter war. Verschiedene Ansichten, ich seh das als Konsument so, das ich solch ein Gebaren gegenüber von Kunden nicht unterstütze. Denn die direkten Verkäufe sagen MS deutlich, alles richtig gemacht...


----------



## GenX66 (6. April 2017)

Als Sammler kaufe ich mir jede Konsole zum Launch. Aber dieses Monster bekommt einen Ehrenplatz.
Freue mich schon wahnsinnig Forza 7! Neue IP's von MS wären aber auch mal wieder dringend nötig.


----------



## battschack (6. April 2017)

Solange es keine spiele gibt die mich jucken bis auf 2-3pro konsole brauche ich sie auch nicht. Ich kann auch ohne die spiele leben. Gilt für ps und xbox  
Nintendo ist schon lange unten durch bei mir^^


----------



## martin4515 (6. April 2017)

Gekauft , eine PS4 Pro wäre da Geld Verschwendung , freue mich schon auf Ende des Jahres

Alles bis 600 ist okay


----------



## Bonkic (6. April 2017)

Sakurai schrieb:


> Und was stellst du dir eher vor, weniger oder mehr als 499€ zum Launch?


mehr natürlich.


----------



## weenschen (6. April 2017)

Gekauft!


----------



## DerBloP (6. April 2017)

Also zwei sachen versteh ich nicht.
Wieso sind die Taktraten bei den CPU´s immer so niedrig. Wieso takten sie diese nichtmal mindestens auf 3Ghz?
Beim PC sind wir ja auch schon im Standard Berreich bei <4Ghz aufwärts (Im Gaming Berreich versteht sich). Würde doch nur den FPS zu gute kommen, oder irre ich mich da?
Zweitens was ist das wie eine Aussage als Grafikchip "40 Compute-Units mit 1172 MHz"...
kann mir einer Sagen was das bedeuten soll? Soll es nur heißen dass die GPU noch keinen Namen trägt, und wenn ja auf welcher höhe ist sie im vergleich zu anderen Grakas?
Oder ist es etwas anderes als eine Standard GPU?

Nungut, die PS4 Pro werde ich mir dennoch gönnen für die Exclusives die SOny ja wirklich zu hauf hat bzw haben wird wie
LoU,Uncharted,Ratchet and Clank,Horizon,GT,Days Gone,Death Stranded und was noch so alles kommt. Da muss MS erstmal nachlegen, denn da hilft die beste Hardware nicht, siehe PC, wo ich wirklich solche Blockbuster vermisse, und auch nicht verstehe was ich sonst mit meiner 1080 anstellen sollte, wenn ich nicht die VIVE hätte bzw 4K.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. April 2017)

martin4515 schrieb:


> Gekauft , eine PS4 Pro wäre da Geld Verschwendung , freue mich schon auf Ende des Jahres



Wird das bei dir wieder so ein ähnlicher Drehwurm wie bei der Switch? Erst mit Klauen und Zähnen verteidigen und zu 100 Prozent unbedingt kaufen und wenn es dann raus kommt als größten Mist aller Zeiten benennen? 

Mal ehrlich, PC Zocker brauchen keine XBox als Zweitkonsole. Bei der 360 war das schon knapp, damals gab es aber wenigstens noch ein, zwei interessante Exklusivtitel. Die One / Scorpio hat jedoch eigentlich nichts, was es nicht auch für Pc gibt. Mit einer Sony- oder/und Nintendokonsole als zusätzliches Gaming-Gerät fährt man da generell einfach besser, weil sie extrem viele Exklusivtitel haben.



DerBloP schrieb:


> Also zwei sachen versteh ich nicht.
> Wieso sind die Taktraten bei den CPU´s immer so niedrig. Wieso takten sie diese nichtmal mindestens auf 3Ghz?


Hitzeentwicklung. 



> Beim PC sind wir ja auch schon im Standard Berreich bei <4Ghz aufwärts (Im Gaming Berreich versteht sich). Würde doch nur den FPS zu gute kommen, oder irre ich mich da?


Das sind 8-Kern CPUs, beim PC hast du in der Regel nur Quadcore. Da die Spiele im besten Falle exakt an die Konsolen angepasst sind, nutzen sie also auch die 8 Kerne voll aus. Beim PC nutzen die meisten Games immer noch nur zwei Kerne, nur ganz selten mal vier. Bis die da endlich mal (standardmäßig) bei 8 mit nativer Spieleunterstützung angekommen sind wird es also wohl leider noch eine Weile dauern. Deswegen gilt beim PC aktuell immer noch brachiale Rechenkraft vor energieeffizienten Multicores mit niedrigen Taktraten. 



> Zweitens was ist das wie eine Aussage als Grafikchip "40 Compute-Units mit 1172 MHz"...
> kann mir einer Sagen was das bedeuten soll? Soll es nur heißen dass die GPU noch keinen Namen trägt, und wenn ja auf welcher höhe ist sie im vergleich zu anderen Grakas?
> Oder ist es etwas anderes als eine Standard GPU?


Nein, Scorpio wird weiterhin auf Jaguar setzen, allerdings auf eine neue Version und nicht einfach nur einen schnelleren Chip als in der One. 
Die GPU wird von 12 auf 40 Rechenkerne aufgestockt die mit 1172 MHz Taktrate laufen, die GPU in der One läuft "nur" mit 853MHz. 
Außerdem wird die Speicherbandbreite erhöht um schneller Daten hin- und herschaufeln zu können. 

Dadurch erreicht man halt die 6TFlop Leistung, was etwas schneller ist als eine GeForce 1070 oder Radeon 480. (Tatsache hat die GF 1060 nur 3,85TFlop). Da aber die GF 1070 einiges schneller ist als die 480 sieht man, dass die TFlop Angabe nicht alleine für die Grafikleistung ausschlaggebend ist. 



> Nungut, die PS4 Pro werde ich mir dennoch gönnen für die Exclusives die SOny ja wirklich zu hauf hat bzw haben wird wie
> LoU,Uncharted,Ratchet and Clank,Horizon,GT,Days Gone,Death Stranded und was noch so alles kommt. Da muss MS erstmal nachlegen, denn da hilft die beste Hardware nicht, siehe PC, wo ich wirklich solche Blockbuster vermisse, und auch nicht verstehe was ich sonst mit meiner 1080 anstellen sollte, wenn ich nicht die VIVE hätte bzw 4K.


Jupp, sehe ich auch so. Die Hardware von Scorpio ist klasse, keine Frage. Aber 4k Gaming ist völlig überbewertet und bringt für die meisten Nutzer keinen Vorteil, weil das eh aktuell alles noch Spiele sind, die vom Detailgrad alle für 1080p gemacht sind. Und für "echte" 4k Games, damit meine ich nicht nur die Auflösung sondern auch Polygondichte, Texturen etc. ist wiederum selbst Scorpio zu schwach. 

Als PC Spieler ist man mit Sony als Zweitkonsole einfach generell besser bedient, sofern man die Spiele dort gerne mag.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (6. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, PC Zocker brauchen keine XBox als Zweitkonsole.



Brauchen tut man gar nichts. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Xbox, neben dem Pc. Alleine schon für das 4k Laufwerk, die 4 Gold Spiele jeden Monat und EA Access lohnt es sich für mich und am Tv im Wohnzimmer ist es halt doch immer noch was anderes als im Arbeitszimmer am 24 Zöller.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. April 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Brauchen tut man gar nichts. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Xbox, neben dem Pc. Alleine schon für das 4k Laufwerk, die 4 Gold Spiele jeden Monat und EA Access lohnt es sich für mich und am Tv im Wohnzimmer ist es halt doch immer noch was anderes als im Arbeitszimmer am 24 Zöller.



Ist eine Frage der eigenen Prioritäten. Wenn es darum geht auf möglichst wenig Hardware möglichst viele verschiedene Spiele zu haben ist die XBox halt für PCler ziemlich überflüssig. Wenn du die gleichen Spiele die du auch für PC bekommen könntest allerdings gerne am großen TV zockst und dort keinen Steamlink oder irgendwas hinbauen willst, dann ist eine XBox natürlich eine gute Ergänzung.


----------



## ffv-buster (6. April 2017)

martin4515 schrieb:


> Gekauft , eine PS4 Pro wäre da Geld Verschwendung , freue mich schon auf Ende des Jahres
> 
> Alles bis 600 ist okay



´Wieso wäre eine PS4 Pro da Geldverschwendung? Was für ein Unsinn. Oder heißt die bessere Hardware dass ich damit plötzlich auch Uncharted, The Last of Us, Horizon und andere Sony-exklusive spielen kann?

Vielleicht mal n bissl nachdenken bevor man schreibt.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (6. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ist eine Frage der eigenen Prioritäten. Wenn es darum geht auf möglichst wenig Hardware möglichst viele verschiedene Spiele zu haben ist die XBox halt für PCler ziemlich überflüssig. Wenn du die gleichen Spiele die du auch für PC bekommen könntest allerdings gerne am großen TV zockst und dort keinen Steamlink oder irgendwas hinbauen willst, dann ist eine XBox natürlich eine gute Ergänzung.


Es gibt ja auch längst nicht alle Spiele am PC. Z.B.  die geniale Halo MCC, Halo 5, FH2, Forza 5, Zoo Tycoon oder Sunset Overdrive gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht. Von den abwärtskompatiblen Titeln mal ganz zu Schweigen.


----------



## martin4515 (6. April 2017)

ffv-buster schrieb:


> ´Wieso wäre eine PS4 Pro da Geldverschwendung? Was für ein Unsinn. Oder heißt die bessere Hardware dass ich damit plötzlich auch Uncharted, The Last of Us, Horizon und andere Sony-exklusive spielen kann?
> 
> Vielleicht mal n bissl nachdenken bevor man schreibt.



Bezogen auf die Leistung(=Nicht auf die Spiele) , da die Xbox einfach mehr in Sachen Roher Leistung zu bieten hat , bei Sony genügt mir eine PS4 Slim , da sehe ich nicht den Vorteil einer Pro

Erst lesen dann beschweren, bezogen auf Leistung , bezogen auf 4K Bluray Laufwerk,nicht Spiele 

Zudem ist es Spiel Geschmack , ob man eine Sony oder eine Xbox besser findet


----------



## martin4515 (6. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wird das bei dir wieder so ein ähnlicher Drehwurm wie bei der Switch? Erst mit Klauen und Zähnen verteidigen und zu 100 Prozent unbedingt kaufen und wenn es dann raus kommt als größten Mist aller Zeiten benennen?
> 
> Mal ehrlich, PC Zocker brauchen keine XBox als Zweitkonsole. Bei der 360 war das schon knapp, damals gab es aber wenigstens noch ein, zwei interessante Exklusivtitel. Die One / Scorpio hat jedoch eigentlich nichts, was es nicht auch für Pc gibt. Mit einer Sony- oder/und Nintendokonsole als zusätzliches Gaming-Gerät fährt man da generell einfach besser, weil sie extrem viele Exklusivtitel haben.
> 
> ...




Wie definierst du denn ein PC Gamer , ich sehe mich da nicht drin gebe sicher keine 800€ für eine 1080 TI aus, zudem musst du auch andere Meinungen und Geschmäcker tolerieren , nur weil du der Meinung bist das eine Sony und ein Nintendo besser wäre , muss dies nicht für den Rest der Menschheit gelten oder irre ich mich da.
Welche Nintendo Konsole beziehst du denn bitteschön auf Exklusiv Spiele , doch wohl nicht die Switch oder eine alte Wii U, keine Ahnung.
Logischerweise gibt es auf der PS4 mehr Exklusiv Titel , weil Sony diese auch nicht auf dem PC bringt wie Microsoft das tut.
Nicht jeder will eine Sony Konsole bzw eine Microsoft Konsole.

Du beziehst es jetzt nur auf die Exklusiven Titel , ich beziehe das auf die breite Masse an Spielen die neue Xbox entspricht also in etwa eine GTX 1070 , das reicht mir Dicke an Leistung für eine Konsole


----------



## huenni87 (6. April 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch längst nicht alle Spiele am PC. Z.B.  die geniale Halo MCC, Halo 5, FH2, Forza 5, Zoo Tycoon oder Sunset Overdrive gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht. Von den abwärtskompatiblen Titeln mal ganz zu Schweigen.



Dafür reicht aber auch eine normale One da diese Spiele nur wenig oder gar nicht von der Scorpio profitieren. Spiele die ab Release der Scorpio erscheinen werden wohl auch alle am PC erscheinen. So war es denke ich gemeint.


----------



## Odin333 (6. April 2017)

Ich vermute es kann sich jeder denken, wie die Sache ausgehen wird.  Microsoft bekommt mit der Scorpio für ein oder maximal zwei Jahre die Möglichkeit, bei den monatlichen Verkaufszahlen minimal über die PS4 zu kommen aber dann stellt ihnen Sony die PS5 in den Weg und dann ists wieder vorbei mit lustig.
Die PS4 liegt im Verhältnis 2zu1 vor der Box und das wird die Scorpio auch nicht ändern können.


----------



## Gemar (6. April 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich vermute es kann sich jeder denken, wie die Sache ausgehen wird.  Microsoft bekommt mit der Scorpio für ein oder maximal zwei Jahre die Möglichkeit, bei den monatlichen Verkaufszahlen minimal über die PS4 zu kommen aber dann stellt ihnen Sony die PS5 in den Weg und dann ists wieder vorbei mit lustig.
> Die PS4 liegt im Verhältnis 2zu1 vor der Box und das wird die Scorpio auch nicht ändern können.



Ich kann mir nicht einmal das vorstellen.
Der Preis der Scorpio wird vermutlich etwas zu hoch liegen um den Unterschied zur PS4 Pro zu rechtfertigen (aus Kunden Sicht) womit sich hauptsächlich Konsolen-Enthusiasten dafür interessieren werden, was aber nun mal nicht die Masse ist. Ich glaube da nicht an einen großen Erfolg, obwohl die Hardware-Daten wirklich überzeugend klingen. Aber gut, lassen wir uns überraschen.

Weiter liegt das Verhältnis aktuell bei 3:1 Verkäufen, bei den Spielen teilweise sogar 4:1 zugunsten der PS4.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (6. April 2017)

Mich bekommt man nicht mehr auf eine Konsole, aber ich habe das natürlich auch den ganzen Tag verfolgt und ich muss schon sagen, dass das die Xbox One ist, die ich mir 2013 gewünscht hätte. Was unter der Leitung von Phil Spencer passiert, finde ich schon ziemlich beeindruckend.  Welche positiven Wellen die Präsentation der Xbox Scorpio ausgelöst hat, erstaunt mich doch sehr. Und hey, als Gamer - wenn auch nur am PC- freut man sich doch über jegliche Bewegung, die dabei (zwangsläufig durch mehr Rechenleistung) auch bei der Spielgrafik entsteht. Meinen Glückwunsch an Microsoft.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (6. April 2017)

Die Zukunft der Konsolen gehört Sony- das ist glasklar. Zumindest für die nächsten 3- 4 Jahre. Microsoft hat im Kampf schon aufgegeben. Das einzigste warum sie weitermachen, sind die blinden Xboxfanatiker, die nicht merken, das Xbox in der Vergangenheit die Nase vorn hatte. Es ist ja sogar schon soweit, dass  Microsoft Sony zu Deals überredet, deren Exklusivtitel auch bei Ihrer Plattform anbieten zu können, weil sie selbst kein Gefühl für sowas haben. Da war Halo, Gears of War und Forza. Halo ist ausgelutscht, Gears of War ist nicht weit davor und nur mit Forza wirds nix- sei es noch so gut. Deswegen wurde "Play-it-anywhere" eingeführt, weil das Geschäft sonst nicht rentabel genug bleibt. Klar sie versuchen noch mitzuhalten und das werden sie auch mit State of Decay 2 und Crackdown 3, etc.. Aber Microsoft wird hier erstmal außen vor bleiben. 

Mir ist dieses Szenario gerade Recht: Dadurch das Microsoft weiter macht, kann Sony erst Recht nicht damit anfangen die Leute über den Tisch zu ziehen und das ist gut so. Denn Sony hat sich mitlerweile wirklich bewiesen und sie wissen ganz genau das sie jetzt erst Recht am Ball bleiben müssen. Ich hoffe das sie für die E3 noch 3 unbekannte Blockbuste in petto haben- wenn nich is auch egal, aber sie müssen dieses Jahr noch 3 Bomben werfen, das, dass auch halbwegs so bleibt. In diesem Bereich wird man sehr schnell ungeduldig, und das wissen sie mitlerweile Gott sei Dank. 
Davon abgesehen wird das die bislang fetteste E3!! Wer sich das entgehen lässt ist selbst schuld. Überhaupt wird es jetzt langsam, aber sicher richtig spannend. Wenn man mal einen Blick in die Glaskugel wirft: Erst Photorealismus, dann dynamischer, verbessertes VR, Holo und was fast alle völlig vergessen haben- Interaktion  In der Zukunft wird es möglich sein in den Fantasywelten sich mit den Charakteren zu unterhalten. Das wird vermutlich auch etwas spannendes- was mir aber allgemein Sorgen bereitet, ist das immer mehr Leute an Realitätsverlust leiden werden. Wer sowas merkt sollte sich sofort ein anderes Hobby suchen, weil das brandgefährlich ist!!

Auf die Zukunft der Branche!


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (7. April 2017)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Das einzigste warum sie weitermachen, sind die blinden Xboxfanatiker, die nicht merken, das Xbox in der Vergangenheit die Nase vorn hatte.


Ich bin ja eher der Meinung, dass sie weitermachen, weil sich die Xbox One bisher trotz allem besser verkauft als die erfolgreiche 360. Auch geben laut Ubisoft Xbox Besitzer deutlich  mehr Geld für Software aus als Playstation Besitzer, dazu nehmen sie noch Geld per Play Anywhere ein. Nur weil Sony deutlich davon gezogen ist, ist Microsoft nicht automatisch schlecht dabei.



THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Es ist ja sogar schon soweit, dass  Microsoft Sony zu Deals überredet, deren Exklusivtitel auch bei Ihrer Plattform anbieten zu können, weil sie selbst kein Gefühl für sowas haben.


Welche Spiele wären das?



THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Denn Sony hat sich mitlerweile wirklich bewiesen und sie wissen ganz genau das sie jetzt erst Recht am Ball bleiben müssen.


Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass sich Sony ganz schön auf den Lorbeeren ausruht. Abwärtskompatibilität? Gibt's nicht. EA Access?  Das wollen unsere Kunden nicht. 4k Laufwerk? Das brauchen unsere Kunden nicht. Die Rocketball Macher und GWENT würden gerne Crossplay mit der Xbox anbieten. Wer blockiert es seit Monaten? http://www.gamepro.de/artikel/ps4xb...-genervt-wir-warten-nur-auf-sony,3276248.html Dazu fast jeden Monat schlechtere PS+ Spiele. Kein Vergleich zu PS3 Zeiten, wo Microsoft noch eine größere Gefahr war.


----------



## supergrobi1 (7. April 2017)

Die Hardware Verkaufszahlen alleine sagen Nichts darüber aus wie viel Gewinn ein Hersteller mit seinem Produkt macht.

Microsoft schlägt aber einen guten Weg ein, Play Anywhere macht die Konsolen auch für PC Spieler interessant, und den PC für Konsolen Spieler, viele legen sich ja beides zu. Der Portierungsaufwand scheint recht gering zu sein, Entwickler können ihre Spiele mit wenig Aufwand auf unterschiedlichen Plattformen anbieten, je geringer der Aufwand umso größer der Gewinn, da macht es umso weniger aus, wenn die Verkaufszahlen nicht so hoch ausfallen wie bei der Playstation, unterm Strich macht man trotzdem Gewinn, und das ist es letzten Endes was zählt.

Man muss froh sein, dass Microsoft die Konsolen weiterhin nach vorne bringen will, jede Monopolstellung würde den Fortschritt bremsen und die Qualität der Produkte mindern, der Wettkampf zwischen Sony und MS kommt allen Gamern zugute. Also ich bin froh das Sony die Pro rausgebracht hat, umso besser wird die Scorpio, und ja, wenn der Preis um die 500€ liegt ist sie so gut wie gekauft.

Rein von der Leistung her hab ich bei der Scorpio keinerlei Bedenken, man hat ja DX12 Befehle direkt in die Hardware implementiert und kann die Rechenoperation dadurch drastisch reduzieren, man kann sich ausmalen was die Kiste mit den 6 TFlops alles anstellen kann, ich hab keine Bedenken um die Grafik der Spiele, sie werden fantastisch aussehen, ob nun 4K oder leicht herunterskaliert. Die CPU wird wohl nicht nur 30% schneller sein als die alte CPU, ich vermute das man unter der Haube schon noch einiges optimiert hat.

Alle Sony Fans sollten sich über die Scorpio freuen, umso schneller und umso besser wird ihre PS5 werden!


----------



## arborman (7. April 2017)

*UI ein ganz gescheiter Hater*



THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Die Zukunft der Konsolen gehört Sony- das ist glasklar. Zumindest für die nächsten 3- 4 Jahre. Microsoft hat im Kampf schon aufgegeben. Das einzigste warum sie weitermachen, sind die blinden Xboxfanatiker, die nicht merken, das Xbox in der Vergangenheit die Nase vorn hatte. Es ist ja sogar schon soweit, dass  Microsoft Sony zu Deals überredet, deren Exklusivtitel auch bei Ihrer Plattform anbieten zu können, weil sie selbst kein Gefühl für sowas haben. Da war Halo, Gears of War und Forza. Halo ist ausgelutscht, Gears of War ist nicht weit davor und nur mit Forza wirds nix- sei es noch so gut. Deswegen wurde "Play-it-anywhere" eingeführt, weil das Geschäft sonst nicht rentabel genug bleibt. Klar sie versuchen noch mitzuhalten und das werden sie auch mit State of Decay 2 und Crackdown 3, etc.. Aber Microsoft wird hier erstmal außen vor bleiben.
> 
> Mir ist dieses Szenario gerade Recht: Dadurch das Microsoft weiter macht, kann Sony erst Recht nicht damit anfangen die Leute über den Tisch zu ziehen und das ist gut so. Denn Sony hat sich mitlerweile wirklich bewiesen und sie wissen ganz genau das sie jetzt erst Recht am Ball bleiben müssen. Ich hoffe das sie für die E3 noch 3 unbekannte Blockbuste in petto haben- wenn nich is auch egal, aber sie müssen dieses Jahr noch 3 Bomben werfen, das, dass auch halbwegs so bleibt. In diesem Bereich wird man sehr schnell ungeduldig, und das wissen sie mitlerweile Gott sei Dank.
> Davon abgesehen wird das die bislang fetteste E3!! Wer sich das entgehen lässt ist selbst schuld. Überhaupt wird es jetzt langsam, aber sicher richtig spannend. Wenn man mal einen Blick in die Glaskugel wirft: Erst Photorealismus, dann dynamischer, verbessertes VR, Holo und was fast alle völlig vergessen haben- Interaktion  In der Zukunft wird es möglich sein in den Fantasywelten sich mit den Charakteren zu unterhalten. Das wird vermutlich auch etwas spannendes- was mir aber allgemein Sorgen bereitet, ist das immer mehr Leute an Realitätsverlust leiden werden. Wer sowas merkt sollte sich sofort ein anderes Hobby suchen, weil das brandgefährlich ist!!
> ...



Was hat dich geritten. Ist es Neid oder einfach blödes Geschwafel. Übrigens um deine Xbox nutzen zu können, immer den Stecker in die Steckdose stecken. Dann läuft das Ding. Ist bei der PS das selbe, hast gehört? DAS SELBE.


----------



## martin4515 (7. April 2017)

Gemar schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht einmal das vorstellen.
> Der Preis der Scorpio wird vermutlich etwas zu hoch liegen um den Unterschied zur PS4 Pro zu rechtfertigen (aus Kunden Sicht) womit sich hauptsächlich Konsolen-Enthusiasten dafür interessieren werden, was aber nun mal nicht die Masse ist. Ich glaube da nicht an einen großen Erfolg, obwohl die Hardware-Daten wirklich überzeugend klingen. Aber gut, lassen wir uns überraschen.
> 
> Weiter liegt das Verhältnis aktuell bei 3:1 Verkäufen, bei den Spielen teilweise sogar 4:1 zugunsten der PS4.



Und was bringt das ich meine es ist ja nicht so als ob Microsoft weniger Unterstützung hätte bei den Spielen?
Microsoft ist groß sehr groß denke da ändert sich wenig.
Xbox ist einfach nur ein Standbein , bei Sony und Nintendo sieht das anders aus , Sony braucht diesen Erfolg.
Zudem ist es eine Geschmackssache , und ja die Leistung der aktuellen Xbox ist nicht mehr so toll da ist Sony besser dran , rein Preis Leistungs Technisch ist die PS4 somit klar vorne.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (7. April 2017)

arborman schrieb:


> Was hat dich geritten. Ist es Neid oder einfach blödes Geschwafel. Übrigens um deine Xbox nutzen zu können, immer den Stecker in die Steckdose stecken. Dann läuft das Ding. Ist bei der PS das selbe, hast gehört? DAS SELBE.



1. Wenn ich Hater wäre, würde ich keine Argumente bringen, geschweige denn froh sein das Microsoft weiterhin versucht mitzuziehen. 

2. Warum Neid?^^ Ich hab alles was ich brauch  Is übrigens schon etwas spannender in Wirklichkeit mit einem r8 zu fahren als in forza 

3. Dein Kommentar ist so unnötig, wie ein Staubkorn in der Sahara 

Zu dir: Du bist nur Wichtigtuerischer Hosenscheisser, der dabei einen hochbekommt wenn er anderen ans Bein pinkeln kann. Sei es noch so unbegründet. Leute wie du machen das ne zeit lang und merken dann, das sie schlussendlich allein sind, keine richtige Frau finden und nur noch wertlos auf den Sarg warten


----------



## Spiritogre (7. April 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch längst nicht alle Spiele am PC. Z.B.  die geniale Halo MCC, Halo 5, FH2, Forza 5, Zoo Tycoon oder Sunset Overdrive gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht. Von den abwärtskompatiblen Titeln mal ganz zu Schweigen.


Ja, das ist eben die Vergangenheit. 
Alles hängt von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab, auch bezogen auf Spielemarken. Davon ab, gab es für solche exklusiven Serien am PC halt eben oftmals Alternativspiele gerade aus dem Multiplattformbereich. Wer also nicht zwingend die Marke Halo, Gears of War oder Forza direkt spielen wollte, sondern nur das Genre, der verpasste zwar ein paar sehr gute Titel aber hatte eben genügend Ausweichmöglichkeiten. 

Es ist letztlich immer ein abwägen, im Normalfall würde ich mir z.B. als Gaming-Fan schlicht und ergreifend immer alle Konsolen kaufen, selbst wenn ich dann bei einer nur drei bis fünf Spiele habe, so wie ich es etwa bei der Wii U gemacht habe. Aber nicht jeder kann, will oder darf das. Wer jetzt (neben dem PC) die Wahl hat z.B. nur eine Konsole zu kaufen, der muss sich halt entscheiden, welche Art von Spiel er gerne mag. Die XBoxen sprachen da immer schon das eher junge Publikum mit schnellen, westlichen Actiongames an. Die Playstations waren da immer vielseitiger, nur lag die Konzentration der Exklusivtitel eher auf anderen Genres wie Action-Adventure (Uncharted) oder Visual Novel Adventures (Heavy Rain, Until Dawn) wo es nicht so viele hochwertige Multiplattformalternativen gibt (neben Uncharted gibt es halt letztlich nur Tomb Raider). 

D.h. war halt gar nicht die Vielfalt oder "erwachsenere" Spiele wollte, sondern eben nur den schnellen Actionkick, der hat mit den XBoxen nie was falsch gemacht. Wer aber eben nur eine Konsole kaufen kann und eine möglichste große Breite an Titeln in allen möglichen Genres möchte, der ist bei Playstation schlicht besser aufgehoben.



martin4515 schrieb:


> Wie definierst du denn ein PC Gamer , ich sehe mich da nicht drin gebe sicher keine 800€ für eine 1080 TI aus, zudem musst du auch andere Meinungen und Geschmäcker tolerieren , nur weil du der Meinung bist das eine Sony und ein Nintendo besser wäre , muss dies nicht für den Rest der Menschheit gelten oder irre ich mich da.


Wenn du regelmäßige richtige Spiele am PC spielst bist du (auch) PC Gamer. Das hat doch nichts mit der verbauten Grafikkarte zu tun. Auch eine 150 Euro Karte kann je nach Anspruch und Spiel locker ausreichen. 

Und *seufz*, ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass Sony oder Nintendo besser sind als Microsoft, lustig übrigens, in Windows Diskussionen wird mir immer vorgeworfen ich wäre Microsoft-Fanboy. Ich sagte nur, dass wer eine große Spiele-Vielfalt will und einen PC hat bei der Wahl der Konsole mit Sony oder Nintendo besser fährt, weil es auf der XBox eben nichts exklusives mehr gibt bzw. nur Genres exklsuv gab, wo man am PC durchaus gute (Multiplattform) Alternativen hat(te). 



> Welche Nintendo Konsole beziehst du denn bitteschön auf Exklusiv Spiele , doch wohl nicht die Switch oder eine alte Wii U, keine Ahnung.


Nintendo ist ein schwieriger Fall. Ich habe sowohl 3DS (obwohl ich ungerne Handheld spiele) und Wii als auch Wii U, also eigentlich habe ich immer alle stationären Nintendo Konsolen gehabt, weil das SNES halt die Hardware war, die mich neben dem Computerzocker auch zum Konsolenzocker gemacht hat.
Dabei gilt dann für mich persönlich, dass ich insbesondere die Wii U nur für eine kleine Handvoll Spiele, die dafür aber eben absolut genial und praktisch alternativlos sind geholt habe, etwa Xenoblade Chronicles X, Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE, Bayonetta 2 und eigentlich noch Projekt Zero 5, letzteres habe ich aber leider immer noch nicht, weil es sauteuer ist. Alleine in den beiden RPGs kann man, wenn man möchte, locker 200 - 300 Stunden verbringen. 
Für viele werden bei Nintendo eher andere Marken interessant sein, eben halt Mario, Mario Kart, Zelda, Splatton usw. mit denen ich persönlich inzwischen allerdings, wie ich leider feststellen durfte, kaum noch was anfangen kann. 

Bei Nintendo muss halt jeder abwägen, ich sehe sie auch eher als Dritt-Zockgerät oder Zweitkonsole zu einer Playstation oder XBox. Denn die wenigen guten Exklusivspiele, die Nintendo auf ihrer Hardware hat, die ist nun einmal alternativlos allein auf weiter Flur. 



> Logischerweise gibt es auf der PS4 mehr Exklusiv Titel , weil Sony diese auch nicht auf dem PC bringt wie Microsoft das tut.


Das ist ja das selbst verursachte Problem von Microsoft. Wieso sollte mich das als Konsument kümmern. Freue ich mich doch, wenn sie mir die Wahl erleichtern, weil sie ihre Konsole eben für PC Spieler überflüssig machen und ich sie nicht auch noch kaufen muss.



> Nicht jeder will eine Sony Konsole bzw eine Microsoft Konsole.


Nicht jeder will einen PC. 
Nicht jeder will mit dem Bus fahren sondern lieber mit dem Auto. 
Jeder will immerhin irgendwas. 



> Du beziehst es jetzt nur auf die Exklusiven Titel , ich beziehe das auf die breite Masse an Spielen die neue Xbox entspricht also in etwa eine GTX 1070 , das reicht mir Dicke an Leistung für eine Konsole


Wofür du dann allerdings eben noch den guten und großen 4k TV benötigst, damit sich das wirklich lohnt.
Außerdem habe ich nie behauptet, dass die Scorpio leistungsschwach wäre, im Gegenteil, ich habe in allen aktuellen Scorpio Threads immer geschrieben, dass ich ziemlich beeindruckt von der Hardware bin. 
Das ändert aber eben nichts daran, dass die beste Hardware nichts nützt, wenn ich dafür keine tollen (Exklusiv-) Spiele bekomme, die eine solch teure zusätzliche Anschaffung rechtfertigen.


----------



## drbrainnn (8. April 2017)

warum wird bei der scorpio von 12 gb ram im vergleich zur ps4 pro 8gb geschrieben bei beiden sind 8gb bei spielen zur verfügung und die pro hat auch einen gb ram fürs System extra wird aber komischerweise nicht dazugerechnet warum...........


----------



## Bonkic (8. April 2017)

drbrainnn schrieb:


> warum wird bei der scorpio von 12 gb ram im vergleich zur ps4 pro 8gb geschrieben bei beiden sind 8gb bei spielen zur verfügung und die pro hat auch einen gb ram fürs System extra wird aber komischerweise nicht dazugerechnet warum...........



die ps4 pro hat circa. 5,5 gb ram für spiele.
insgesamt sinds 9, das stimmt zwar - allerdings ist das zusätzliche gb der pro langsameres ddr3.
witzigerweise hält sony das 1 gb zusatz-ram offenbar nicht mal selbst für erwähnenswert.


----------

